# Part-Time Jobs



## Ashitaria (Jul 4, 2010)

Does anyone have part-time jobs to suggest and are easily found? I'm sure many students in my situation may have gone through this one point of their lives, and I've heard certain jobs pay well and/or require little effort, so I wonder if anyone has anything to suggest?


----------



## Deliciae (Jul 23, 2010)

Are you a student in college? I've got a part time job as a student employee on campus. Maybe your campus has job postings for student employees? The ones on my campus are (mostly) typical office assistant jobs. Very easy, and a decent pay for a full time student.


----------



## LilyFlower09 (Mar 11, 2010)

I was finally hired a few months ago. I work at a fast food place. Honestly it doesn't pay that well, and I don't really get enough hours. It's easy work that's fast paced at times, and slow others. But I think it's an easy enough type of work to find, and it could pay decently if you are able to get enough hours. I don't have any work experience any where else though. 

I would suggest though that you look into what Deliciae put. Sounds like a pretty good idea but I don't know how easy it is to get hired though. You can also look into getting applications to work at your campus book store or it's food court. I know a lot of students that work in those type of places.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Depending on how old you are and how much money you want to make... 

I started college when I was 16, so I had my little part time jobs. My mom wouldn't let me work in fast food or retail. She said I was better than that. True, because you're basically at the bottom of the totum pole. 

Bartending/waitressing if you are good-looking will pay the best. If you're ok looking with an awesome personality and a great sense of humor, also going to pay very well- comparable to the good looking. 

If you're really smart, tutor for like $30/hour. You had better be worth it though or you could get into trouble. 

Babysitting, nannying, pet walking/pet sitting... These really depend on your likes/dislikes. 

I live in South Florida so a lot of the wealthy people want personal assistants. If you've got the patience and the organizational skills, this is an AMAZING experience. It's a pain in the ass, but you will learn SO much!

These are great jobs that you can do without a degree. Once you have a degree, you can work just about anywhere you want full or part time. 

I'm a massage therapist and I work for myself, but I had to go to school for it. I would say it is the BEST part time job ever and it put me through my undergraduate degree and now my graduate degree. In my experience, generally people want a female massage therapist. I personally don't care, but a lot of people do. 

If you like animals, you can work at a vet clinic in the kennels. It pays about $90-120/day and you have the option to work only one or two days a week if you'd want. 

Ultimately, I think it depends on where you live. I hope I gave you some good options!


----------

